# food plots



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

i am wanting too set up food plots for the deer in the spring and fall and i want to know will cattle eat turnips and rape a type of food plot forage i will be using.and if they will is theere any typs they wont eat.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

They will definately terrorize your food plot because i had a heard of cattle come into my decoys one time when i say hear i mean 4 cows so maybe not a heard but anyway the were trying to eat my bigfoots, it was pretty funny they were knocking them over and biting them, i finally scared them away because well bigfoots aren't cheap which leads to my point that cattle will eat pretty much anything especailly a lush food plot. They will mow it down if they have access to it. If i were you i would shy away from putting time into a food plot in which the cattle have free access to.


----------

